# Newb on Giant Defy 5



## suburbanryan (Nov 7, 2014)

In short, I fell asleep behind the wheel and crashed my car pretty bad but didn't have quiet enough for a car and had to pay medical expenses:mad2:. I opted out for a road bike and 4 months later here I am with my Giant Defy 5. I'm commuting almost everyday hitting over 180 miles a week easily to work, the grocery store you name it. 

I haven't seen to many reviews on my model specifically but for my first road bike away from a fixed gear, I'd have to say I'm impressed.

Since I'm still entirely new to road cycling I just wanted some tips on where I should start with upgrading my bike since it's entry level and I'd like move on from an 8 speed group set. The weight of the bike isn't an issue since I'm riding with a full bag on my back every day but I do think the chainrings are a little soft and I occassionally have trouble shifting (Claris) even with cable adjustments.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

How much are you looking to spend - total?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

All the money you save on gas, just save up for a few months and buy something else. No reason to "upgrade" anything, and it would be cheaper.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

brianmcg said:


> All the money you save on gas, just save up for a few months and buy something else. No reason to "upgrade" anything, and it would be cheaper.


agree.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Upgrades in the sense that people usually mean them on forums are kind of a waste of money and effort on a utility bike, IMO. I always found by speed was more determined by circumstances like traffic signals than much of anything to do with the bike.

That said, it's always worth nailing the fit. That might mean a different saddle, stem, or handle bars. Figuring out an approach to shoes and pedals that works for you is worthwhile too. I always had casual work places or school to go to, so I usually wore running shoes. Stability shoes have a little extra support that's nice on the bike without being weird off the bike like a real cycling shoe.

Again depending on your specific use, a rack and panniers can be a huge improvement. I went back and forth on that, depending on how far I was going, climbs, how much stuff I was carrying, etc.

If it rains where you are, fenders are a huge improvement.

Try to get a read on what theft is like in your area. In Manhattan, I didn't have a good place to keep my bike and it got banged around a lot. I think probably just delivery guys with hand trucks, but I would have hated to expose a nice bike to that. And while I was lucky enough never to have it stolen, it was supposed to be a big problem.

In Seattle, nobody ever messed with my bike, and I ended up spending more on wear than anything else. After breaking the last one, I swore off $100 bikes and bought a late-model bike from a friend for a few hundred dollars. It still had its problems. Commuting is surprisingly hard on bikes, at least for me. But I had a better experience with it and kept it when a move meant I couldn't commute by bike anymore.

Try replacing the cable housings before you spend real money. There's a Sheldon Brown article that describes a few ways to do it well. Often, that's the real problem with poorly performing drivetrains.


----------



## suburbanryan (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for the late reply, I mean most of my gear is pretty standard and no run out of the ordinary. I'm going to keep commuting but I want a bike that I can enjoy and not just mule around so the upgrades would just be personal preference more than anything especially since I don't carry anything more than a change of clothes and shoes. I might just sell the frame and poke around higher end versions of the defy series, more than likely keeping my options open around 1400$.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

suburbanryan said:


> Hey guys sorry for the late reply, I mean most of my gear is pretty standard and no run out of the ordinary. I'm going to keep commuting but* I want a bike that I can enjoy *and not just mule around so the upgrades would just be personal preference more than anything especially since I don't carry anything more than a change of clothes and shoes. I might just sell the frame and poke around higher end versions of the defy series, more than likely keeping my options open around 1400$.


That's a pretty nice bike, and I'm not sure why you think you can't enjoy it. But if you can't, you should sell the whole bike and buy a different one. Don't mess around with parts, etc.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

I am sympathetic to your situation. I recently had to spend a little time riding my son's Sora equipped Al frame - bone stock Revenio 2.0, while waiting out a warranty replacement on my own ride. It just was not as pleasant an experience for me to be out there on his bike (even set up for me). Performance wise, it was only marginally lower - but I am in it for the fitness/hobby aspects - so that is not as big a deal to me as is the general experience. 

If I woke up in your shoes - and had $1400 to spend, I would shop around for the best 2 or 3 year old used bike I could find - which at that price point will likely be a lighter bike with higher end drive components than what you have (for me personally - I'd be looking for low mileage Rival/Force equipped bikes). Then I would sell my Defy 5 and use that money to make one more useful upgrade to the new bike, depending on what it needed the most to make the ride more pleasant for me.

Only you can figure out what makes the ride more pleasant for you.

This is a great time of year to be shopping in the used bike market. Have fun with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

How about a second bike for riding pleasure, and a "mule" for commuting? Keep what you have for the mule, then save and add a second fun, sport bike for seeing the countryside and just having fun?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've still enjoyed riding my utility and 'B' bikes. The last cheap one was too big for me too, so that bothered me on longer rides. But sometimes my commute was the best part of my day.

I'm not sure what you're expecting here. Your Defy is on the right side of every significant thing that separates a modern road bike from a high-wheeler.

Have you ridden any more expensive bikes? I think before you fetishize them too much, you should see what you are or aren't missing. If you hop on something that you feel is $1400 better than what you've got, fine.


----------



## suburbanryan (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies and good points all around. I think I might go with the selling this bike and just pitching in a little more towards a bike with a 105 or Ultegra setup. I've also noticed I'm feeling a little stretched out on the frame but I think me flipping my stem which is a little long is probably my culprit. I hopped on a couple of models over the weekend and I'd have to say, everything with disk breaks makes me just want to just keep this frame and invest in a CX bike next. Thanks again.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I really liked having discs on my commuter.

They're getting more and more traction. A lot of endurance road bikes have them too lately.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Felt has a new Z Series bike in that range that would definitely be an upgrade, You also have the Defy Advanced series.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

The 8 speed is a low cost group that is ideal for commuting. It is easy to maintain and it works well. Given that, a bike that is ridden 180 miles a week will require frequent maintenance. If your not doing your own work then learn how to do that.

Changing from an 8 speed to a 10 speed is going to cost a great deal. I would suggest just riding your bike as is and keep it tuned up well. I would ride it for a year or two anyway to get your money's worth and to learn about what you like in a bike and what you wish to avoid. Save up some money along the way and buy a better bike when you feel it's time to do so. 

Commuting 180 miles a week is awesome. Congratulations on your fitness and determination to your job.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know if you are still looking, but I came across some pretty good prices on all kinds of bikes, on Chainreactioncycles.com. They have some particularly ridiculous prices on the Cube Agree, which I understand is a great value. Performance bikes also has some solid deals. 

Road Bikes | Chain Reaction Cycles

Performance Bike - Racing Road Bikes - Category


----------

